# Clomid and Follicle Size



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello Ladies: 

I need advise fast! I will try and make this short and straight to the point. My first day cd was Aug 4th on the 14 had 1st ultrasound that showed I had two follicles one on the left was 1.6cm and the right 1.8cm. I had been on 100mg of clomid. On the 16th of August doctor observed that the follicle size was now left follicle 1.8 and the right 2.2. He told me the right was the dominate follicle and he would give me a trigger shot of 10,000 pregynl. On the 18th of August had 3rd ultrasound where the right follicle was now 2.6 which he said was now turning into a cyst and would not ovulate because of its size and the left follicle could not be seen at first but with another try later that day located the left follicle that was 1.3 which had been reduced from the 1.6. 

Now the d--n doctor could not tell if I ovualted or not. He thought prehaps the left follicle became the dominate one and I did ovulate. Now I am confused and scared to breath, I don't know anything after being poke, loaded with hormones, and ultrasound to death, I am still in the dark did I or didn't I. Now I am in two week waiting hell. 

Does anyone have any advice or take on this.


----------

